# EME - Energy Metals



## Market Cap (1 November 2006)

No one seems to be following this one here.

EME seems to have broken through the triangle formation recently and is up 10% today.

Energy Metals Limited (EME) is a uranium exploration company with two projects located in NT and six in WA.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Market Cap (6 November 2006)

It seems to be on the march again today. Broke through resistance at 2.40 and sitting on 2.50. 

Volume for this stock is very low so very risky. Don't know much about the stock as I bought it purely based on chart when it broke out of triangle formation recently.

Please DYOR!


----------



## Market Cap (8 November 2006)

It's now sitting on 2.60 with very few sellers. Volume still low. I am hoping when volume picks up on this one this will go for a nice run. 

Again, please DYOR! This one is purely speculative play for me as I am playing with the profit I made on DYL thanks to Jemma and the gang.


----------



## Sean K (8 November 2006)

Market cap of $64m might be steep for something that hasn't anything JORCed yet. 

Good that it has Denison on board with 12% and their experience. 

The Bigrlri JV with VUL looks promising esp that it's in NT. (interesting they say that VUL is a subsidiary of PDN - this transaction has not been completed - they are just name dropping here!) Some good drill results there, but the intercepts aren't very wide. This will be the first thing they get an inferred JORC with but could be a way off. The current drill program is designed to 'extend' the resource base, but they make no mention of time frames for the analysis and modelling. 

Interesting, but not really compelling imo. Let's see the next results.

Looks to be generally going up and has had a ride along with the U phoria. Looks to be a bit of resistance here at $2.50, but not too much. Break above $2.25 was important, now support perhaps. Could push on to all time highs.


----------



## Market Cap (8 November 2006)

Thanks for your insight Kennas, not just for EME but also for your input on other threads. I have gained a lot of knowledge about charting from your postings.

I agree with you that the recent rise was due to current market sentiments on uranium stocks. Unlike few other uranium stocks I own, this is a ST trade for me purely based on charts, unless there is some announcement that will change my view on this stock.


----------



## Market Cap (29 November 2006)

Hitting all time high today. Volume still low.


----------



## nizar (29 November 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Market cap of $64m might be steep for something that hasn't anything JORCed yet.




Yeh have you heard of that stock?
Ummm... wat is it called again?
You know the one.....
...With about $300mil market cap and hasnt JORCed anything as well...

Oh yeh!

Its called *AGS *.


----------



## Sean K (30 November 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> Yeh have you heard of that stock?
> Ummm... wat is it called again?
> You know the one.....
> ...With about $300mil market cap and hasnt JORCed anything as well...
> ...



Yes, I do remember something with that code... LOL. Different company's, different drill results, different locations, different JV partners, yada yada. Are you saying this could have a market cap of $300m, or that AGS is overvalued?


----------



## nizar (30 November 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Yes, I do remember something with that code... LOL. Different company's, different drill results, different locations, different JV partners, yada yada. Are you saying this could have a market cap of $300m, or that AGS is overvalued?




A bit of both.
EMEs grades are just as good. Look at their announcements. JUst dont have the tonnage. But they got 3 rigs drilling. New resource estimate due 1Q 2007 should see that proven.

Funny thing is, im pretty sure if EMEs share price was 25c instead of $2.50, it wouldve flown to 50c on the back of those high grade results!   :


----------



## Rafa (30 November 2006)

good point...
they need to do what BMN did...

not in on this one yet, cause i have no funds.
Thinking of selling SMM to fund this...

any thoughts on this?


----------



## Sean K (30 November 2006)

Rafa said:
			
		

> good point...
> they need to do what BMN did...
> 
> not in on this one yet, cause i have no funds.
> ...



Sell SMM just before they are due to produce another 6 x JORCs around Mt Isa.   

Go and hock your girlfriends car first.


----------



## nizar (30 November 2006)

Agree that SMM has more upside in the short-term. This year.

But note that SMM market cap is about $560million compared to about $70million for EME.

Sell one of your dogs or something.


----------



## Rafa (30 November 2006)

thanks for the advice...
yeah, i know what you mean...

its hard to get out of anything, almost every stock is performing well, with the potentil of one announcement making them perform even better....

now i know what it is like to be a selector of the australian cricket team!


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (9 February 2007)

EME is teetering on another entry opportunity IMO, $3.10ish. Drilling results due out this quarter and their fundamentals and substantial holders speak volumes for this Company.

After a few months on the sidelines, posted a bid for tommorrows open at $3.10 (only 3000 shares but I'm a poor bugger). EME'S thinly traded so here's hoping they open weak and some numbat offloads a few.

EME's MC is miniscule considering their tenements and exploration locations   .


----------



## Sean K (9 February 2007)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> EME is teetering on another entry opportunity IMO, $3.10ish. Drilling results due out this quarter and their fundamentals and substantial holders speak volumes for this Company.
> 
> After a few months on the sidelines, posted a bid for tommorrows open at $3.10 (only 3000 shares but I'm a poor bugger). EME'S thinly traded so here's hoping they open weak and some numbat offloads a few.
> 
> EME's MC is miniscule considering their tenements and exploration locations   .



I agree with $3.10. Looks like a good opportunity there. Damn, I wasn ´t following this close enough in Nov last year. What a great run it has had since breaking up at $2.25/50 ish....


----------



## deftfear (9 February 2007)

Why would you buy EME when you can buy JRL which has 10 M shares and 5 M options in EME (38% of total shareholdings)? Plus a few shares in URA and some other projects which may or may not have potential to add value to the company such as a JV with Newcrest.

At 31st of December it's NTA was $2.00 (according to the quarterly report) although since then they have sold some ura shares, exercised some options and EME's share price has come back a bit. Regardless JRL is trading at a significant discount to it's NTA at current values.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (15 February 2007)

Well EME never reached support and bounced from a higher low. Sellers have nearly evaporated on abysmal volumes. Pretty much an untradeable share this one, tightly held with no selling volumes.

IMHO this one is going to come up trumps at Bilygri.....with the substantial holders getting in a barney .


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (26 March 2007)

Fin Review has a bit of dribble on a possable takeover by PDN of EME, tightly held and not only by PDN so it won't be a cakewalk!.

EME is testing $5 highs again today, wide spreads on the sell side as usual


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (27 March 2007)

EME consolidated in a tight spread for most of today's trading.... up 15 percent at close.

Very bullish ATM with punters having to chase down the wide spreads


----------



## insider (27 March 2007)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:


> EME consolidated in a tight spread for most of today's trading.... up 15 percent at close.
> 
> Very bullish ATM with punters having to chase down the wide spreads




Go EME Go!!!!... I tipped this baby this month... GOOOO!!!!


----------



## deftfear (27 March 2007)

insider said:


> Go EME Go!!!!... I tipped this baby this month... GOOOO!!!!





Watch out Insider, I tipped JRL its biggest shareholder and am JUST in front of you  for now


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (12 April 2007)

insider said:


> Go EME Go!!!!... I tipped this baby this month... GOOOO!!!!




Well Insider, I hope you did a bit more than just tip EME in the stock comp!.


----------



## timelord (28 May 2007)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:


> Well Insider, I hope you did a bit more than just tip EME in the stock comp!.




This stock seems to be really humming along.  Is anyone following this?  Was on my hotlist but bought BMN and ERN instead.


----------



## popy (13 July 2007)

EME. Up 15% today. Is there a logical explanation for this? Any thoughts on the sudden share price move and will it be sustained??


----------



## p1ct1sh (17 July 2007)

The shareprice has hovered around the $7 mark for a few days now.  This has been on pretty thin trading, not smart enough to know what that means!   Was the drop in the shareprice early in July somehow related to the tax calendar?  The proof of the pudding will be how the market reacts to the next set of drill results from Bigryli, then a future resource update later in the year.  Double?


----------



## exgeo (13 August 2007)

Director Lindsay Dudfield has bought 45,080 shares on-market at $5.00 each to bring his holding to 1.4m ordinary shares.


----------



## pingkie_o (15 November 2007)

JRL is definitely a cheaper way to get EME. they are trading under the NTA (Just 40% of EME holdings...before other holdings, cash and other tenements)
I think takeover from PDN is imminent. They can create a lot of synergy in Birqli together.
Probably not a full takeover because of Denison's 10% blocking stake...but controlling stake is good enough....just what they did to SMM in Mt. Isa tenement...


----------



## wolverine (8 December 2007)

i rarely if ever post here but Denison's stake is not a blocking stake.  

1. due to the high proportional ownership of EME by JRL 

2. high director onwership or both JRL and EME

3. high friend and family ownership of both.  

means that around 65% are under direct control of directors and a further 10% is probably controlled by friends, so a scheme of arrangement would easily lead to a change in ownership.


----------



## pingkie_o (14 December 2007)

Yeah i hope it's not a blocking stake....but it could be. If Denison wanted EME, they would have bid for it long time ago. 

Denison's 10% holding of EME should remind us like Areva's 10% holding of SMM....it is created to avoid PDN to fully takeover its prey so that PDN won't be too big as their competitor and small enough to be their (Areva or Denison)  next takeover target.

EME's biggest asset is Birqli just like SMM's Mt. Isa....which is a joint venture with PDN. 
PDN obviously benefit more from the synergy of these tenements if it could CONTROL them. PDN doesn't have to OWN (100%) them...just CONTROL (>50%) them...so Denison's and Areva's holding is more passive investment and like going for a ride with PDN at the helm.

Look at SMM, Summit resources...Paladin is happy to sit there with 81% holding and leave Areva in the cold...
PDN paid $6 for SMM when it was only $3...

EME should worth at least $6 to PDN too

PDN is still the natural predator for EME...
However, only they can only do it through JRL and its associates...who own >50% of EME and hence, the CONTROLLING stake of EME's Birqli.

Again....as JRL shareholder....I hope Denison launch the first bid for EME and not just for blocking sake....then the auction war shall started with PDN definitely in the mix and who knows who else is interested.....


----------



## wolverine (15 December 2007)

Denisons holding in EME pre-dates any ownership by PDN of Bigrlyi.  it wasn't offered to ward off PDN.  

a scheme of arrangement will skirt Denison's stake so long as they can attain 75% in a vote from shareholders.  

also consider that EME hold almost all the ground along strike from the Bigrlyi deposit so their controlling stake in Bigrlyi is worth substantially more than it appears at face value.  

EME is still in play with the most likely timing after the resource upgrade and scoping study mk II.  i believe terms have been discussed with PDN to allow the release more detail that the joke release last time.


----------



## pingkie_o (15 December 2007)

Thanks Wolverine

I am bullish with uranium sector in general. Uranium price also recovering now around $90 level with a long term price around $100.

Even without takeover, Birqli is a substantial asset any uranium company would like to have...

However, if Denison decide to takeover EME...it can only own 54% of Birqli...the other owner PDN 41% and Southern Cross 5%...and I highly doubt PDN will sell to Denison

If PDN takeover EME...PDN would have 95% of Birqli...and Southern Cross 5% 

Southern Cross will sell its 5% stake to the highest bidder...because it is not a controlling stake...

That is why I think PDN is the natural predator of EME given the size and synergy of the 2 company...PDN wouldn't sit around with a massive, passive 41% stake in Birqli if they can do a better job than the EME's team in extracting Birqli potential.


----------



## Miner (19 January 2008)

I looked into performance of EME and AGS. EME looks more promising. It is going for split : 1 into 3. Could some one please throw some ligth on the split issue and any prediction ?
Recent past I have noticed : FMG gone up after split, MON gone down after split, CSL gone up aftre split, BHP gone up, POS gone down, DIO gone down (?). Normally the speculative ones gone down and producers gone up.

I have reproduced a note from compareshares for you to read and has reference to both EME and AGS :

A_ CompareShares analysis shows that of a sample of some 50 uranium exploration companies listed on the ASX, only five performed above the S&P/ASX All Ordinaries Index over the last 6 months. The Australian operations that were exceptions to the rule were: Epsilon, Genesis, Integra, Lincoln Minerals, and Primary Resources. 

Experts Say 

CompareShares asked two leading specialist uranium market analysts – Warwick Grigor of Far East Capital and Stephen Bartrop of Stock Resources – some questions to make sense of it all: 

1. What explains uranium’s downturn? 2. What’s the outlook? 3. Which companies are they tipping in 2008 and why? 

Stephen Bartrop of Stock Resource reckons that the Australian uranium equities market reached "a state of euphoria" in early 2007. 

"Uranium equities’ prices were out of whack with reality. Their rate of increase far outstripped the value of the companies. The fire was fuelled by retail investors who were having blind punts on companies who simply had the word ‘uranium’ someplace on their website," Bartrop says. 

"The back half saw an inevitable correction. What also emerged was increased differentiation between companies within the sector, as discerning investors figured out who has real value and what was purely speculative," Bartrop continues. 

Warwick Grigor, whose Far East Capital will be issuing a uranium equities market study this week, has a similar view about the front half of 2007: "a lot of hot money with very little quality control." 

"Part of the dynamic were outrageous statements by some exploration companies and their spruiking of very selective deposit sampling. It was a feeding frenzy. It was stupid for the market to go so high, and then stupid for it to go so low. Now, we’ve got a much more realistic situation," Grigor says. 

Going forward, Grigor remains optimistic about uranium. 

"The commodity price is still nine times what it was five years ago and the forecast price of around $USUS to $US100 realistically reflects the actual shortage of material for the next three years. 

"Putting aside 2007’s distortions, there is real structural change in the way we generate electricity around the world. The expansion of the nuclear industry – partially driven by climate change concerns – is only constrained by the shortage in supply of uranium," Grigor says. 

Going forward, Bartrop agrees there will be increased uranium demand, but counsels a ‘squeeze the avocado’ investment strategy. 

"The reality with this sector is that there is a very big variety in the quality of the resource. On the one hand, you have companies that actually have established access to uranium deposits and, on the other hand, some companies who are just kicking sandhills. 

"It also depends on where you are operating. There is for instance greater policy certainty in South Australia and the Northern Territory than there is in Western Australia and Queensland," Bartrop points out. 

Grigor also counsels carefully picking and choosing. 

"It’s very easy to get positive signs of radioactivity, but it’s very hard to have systematic drilling and sampling programs that prove something’s mineable. Those are the companies to look for," he says. 

The experts’ advice reminds CompareShares of an old resource sector joke. How do you spoil a perfectly good exploration prospect? Drill a hole. 

Tips 

Jokes aside, *what are Bartrop and Grigor tipping for 2008? *

*Both nominate the same company – Energy Metals*. Says Bartrop: "Big deposit at Bigrylyi in the Northern Territory, big JV partner in Paladin, increasing their commitment." Says Grigor: "Good grade material, looks like one of the Australian sector’s live ones." 

*Energy Metals (ASX code: EME) has had a 52 week high of $8.29 and is currently trading around $3.40. Last week, the company informed the market that it has just completed further drilling exploration at Bigrylyi and looks to have the "upgraded resource expected to be available in late March*." 

While favouring US operators, Grigor also puts Aussie-listed Alliance Resources on his tip list. "They’ve got one of the best discoveries in Australia going at Four Mile in South Australia and they’re in it with the very established player, Heathgate [who operate one of Australia’s three current uranium mines]." 

Alliance Resources (ASX code: AGS) has had a 52 week high of $2.88 and is currently trading around $1.40. Two weeks ago, Alliance advised the market on its exploration program at Four Mile with its CEO stating that the October and November drilling results were "outstanding". 

*Finally, while there are dozens of uranium explorers listed on the ASX, there are but two Australian-based uranium miners/ producers that are open to stockmarket investors*: BHP Billiton, who operate the Olympic Dam mine in South Australia, and; Rio Tinto, who through its Energy Resources Australia subsidiary operate the Ranger mine in the Northern Territory. (The operator of the third existing mine, Beverley in South Australia, is Heathgate Resources who are an affiliate of the US-listed General Atomics.) Certainly, the value of the two big Aussie miners isn’t built on uranium alone, and especially not on ‘just kicking sandhills’._


----------



## pingkie_o (19 January 2008)

Hi

To my understanding share splits and conversely, shares consolidations... mathematically (in theory)...shouldn't change the value of the shares.

For share splits 1 to 3...at the Friday close of $2.90...you will end up having 3 times EME shares at 97c each after they split.

Before split
1000 EME shares at $2.90= $2900 
After Split
3000 EME shares at $0.97= $2910

No change

Except that it should improves LIQUIDITY. 
EME is tightly held by its majority shareholders(JRL 41% Denison 11% Kale Capital 11% and Lindsay Dudfield 5%)...hence, there is not much shares circulating in the market...
by making the quantity 3 times more: 
1. PSYCHOLOGICALLY It makes the shares look "cheaper"...97c instead of $2.90...5c movement become like 5% instead of only 1%....
2. More shares that can be sold/ bought...see the example above, if you need money or just simply want to manage your capital but still want to ride EME, you could sell 1000 and still have 2000 shares left.


----------



## pingkie_o (23 January 2008)

EME is now $2.21....after the split, they will be worth $0.735-$0.74

The slide is not stock related....it is market related....FEAR....everyone is dumping shares at whatever price...it is unreasonably overdone

EME fundamentally still very good especially at this level. The Birqli asset is world class. When uranium spot price back to above $100....market will re rate all uranium stocks a*s it should not be affected by the sub prime issues.* 

Although the global credit crunch (despite lower interest rate in U.S) means borrowings become more expensive....and predator could not afford to pay more money (like before)...hence, the takeover premium would not be as much

I don't think we'll see EME in its high of $8 anymore....Considering EME's director Lindsay Dudfield bought more stakes with HIS own money at $5, I think the fair price should be $6 ($2 after split 3 ways)


----------



## wolverine (23 January 2008)

the push behind the split is to narrow the bid offer spread with the expectation that this will increase liquidity (as you state).  LD was reluctant to do this but i believe larger independant shareholders have been behind the push.


----------



## pingkie_o (6 February 2008)

EME gone up 31% today....takeover by Denison or PDN?? I hope so....at least all these times waiting is not wasted


----------



## wolverine (18 March 2008)

EME are having an eastern states roadshow next week to present the recent resource upgrade at Bigrlyi. 

Re-scoping the deposit will be the next step so hopefully after this we can get some detail on how the economics of the deposit are looking, all presuming PDN & SXX (minority partners) allow the release of the detail.


----------



## wolverine (27 April 2008)

Metallurgy not back yet so we will have to wait longer for the next scoping study.  Drills should be booked for drilling around July.  

Far East Capital uranium report is available on the EME website.  Good reading as it confirms what we know, EME is a corporate play with very good assets.


----------



## sundancekid (19 June 2008)

Great news today as shares went up 25% as a result. Could anyone speculate what the future of this share might be?


----------



## Fitzroy (20 June 2008)

Happy to speculate.

Held this stock since IPO and very happy to date.  I'm hoping for a cash takeover by one of the majority shareholders (don't want shares in a PDN or Denisons, give me the cash!).

The company has good management, a sizable resource with untested deposits and in a uranium friendly state, NT.  The announcement late yesterday, http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20080619/pdf/319qfhsfs92ypv.pdf regarding the next stage of development is a bit of a mystery. Next stage being?? Feasibility, bankable feasibility, or a friendly takeover / merger?  

The only problem I see with this stock (the next stage maybe), which is why I want it taken over, has any Australian company tested the new mines policy to date? What happens IF EME are the first knocking on the door and the government rejects the mining application ? Conversely, if it's granted then , but am I willing to take the risk... that's the dilemma going forward.

Conclusion, happy to continue the ride up and if we get to $2 the sell signals might start.

As most say on here, my opinion only please DYOR!


----------



## wolverine (21 June 2008)

there is little mystery of the next step.  get the numbers plugged into the scoping study and keep moving to pre-feasibility etc etc as you correctly state.  

nevertheless the clue is in the appointment of Gresham Partners.  they advised SMM (as far as i am aware).  

clearly EME is for sale but it is important that management continue to move things along with another drilling season firming up the resource at Bigrlyi and drilling the 100% owned Ngalia ground if we are to get a full price.  

LD indicated a while ago scrip would be acceptable from DML (with a larger premium than he would accept for cash).  presumably PDN scrip given their producer status now would also be considered.  it is liquid enough and easily tradeable for and it might provide roll-over relief.  

ultimately there is a push for EME ownership to be resolved or the stock to be in-specied out to JRL holders . either way (barring a markets melting down) the push is still up.


----------



## Seek$ucce$$ (26 June 2008)

A lot of uranium stocks are rallying lately. Many of fund managers start to find value in uranium producers such as ERA and PDN...other hopefuls, smaller explorer companies with proven assets such as EME follow suits for its increasing takeover appeal. 

The logic behind this is uranium is the best available alternative energy to oil to satisfy the world's demand. 

Uranium spot price is moving around $60 at the moment. It has been $140 in the past....
Assuming the demand of uranium increase and the uranium market maturing like other commodities...if we just use the average of $90-$100 spot price, many uranium companies are undervalued by at least 30-40%.


----------



## p1ct1sh (19 July 2008)

*Bigrlyi updated scoping study from Paladin's last quarterly report.*

I was reading Paladin's last quarterly report and came across this:

"An in-house Scoping Study was completed by the manager. Assumptions used in this Study include a U3O8 price of US$75/lb, a V2O5 price of US$4/lb and an Australian dollar exchange rate of US$0.75. Other key assumptions include the results of the metallurgical tests and a treatment rate of 0.5Mt per annum and U3O8 and V2O5 recoveries of 90% and 50% respectively. The Updated Scoping Study indicates that under the assumed conditions the Project is economically viable and has a potential to produce in excess of 15.0Mlb U3O8 and 13.7Mlb V2O5 over a ten year period, with some additional product possible from underground methods."

The original scoping study said this, cut and pasted from the EME website:

"An initial Scoping Study based on the previous (March 2007) resource indicated the Bigrlyi Project has the potential to produce 8.4 M lbs of U3O8 and 7.0 M lbs of V2O5 over a mine life of 8 years.  This new and substanitally larger Bigrlyi resource will be re-scoped once the results of metallurgical testwork (currently underway) have been received, with an expectation that the Bigrlyi Project will move to the Pre-Feasibility Study stage in the second half of 2008."

So its using about double the production over a period of 10 years rather than 8 years.  I am, however, disappointed that Paladin "reported" on this prior to the operator, Energy Metals.    Will look forward to seeing a fuller release in the coming days.


----------



## wolverine (19 July 2008)

there was some angst at EME over this unauthorised release by PDN. 

Borshoff apologised for this 'slip'.  

i believe we will have the full scoping study released monday am.


----------



## p1ct1sh (20 July 2008)

I am sure there was major angst at EME.  I am just an ordinary shareholder and saying I was "disappointed" in my previous post really was an understatement.  But looking forward to some good reading in the next couple of days!!!!  Hopefully, Paladin will not block release of any of the detail in the updated scoping study.  Especially after their premature release that outlined some numbers.


----------



## p1ct1sh (17 September 2008)

From reading past releases and reading the last Paladin report, Energy Metals Limited is now drilling at Bigrlyi again.  A release outlining the new campaign would have been nice.    I am also under the impression that drilling would be happening at the Cappers Prospect (100% EME, too!).  If so, it will be good to see them drilling on their 100% owned tenements in Northern Territory.


----------



## exgeo (23 July 2009)

*Ignored uranium miners worth a look
THE DIRT: Robin Bromby | July 21, 2009 
Article from:  The Australian* 



> EVERY so often, it's worth just taking a moment to think about companies that seem to have made great progress but get scant attention in the media.
> 
> One such is Energy Metals. This writer has long complained about the quarterly reporting system on the Australian Securities Exchange, arguing that the avalanche of information is so huge that much gets ignored, hurting companies that have a good story to tell and covering up the sins of the failures (and the shonks).
> 
> ...


----------



## Seek$ucce$$ (27 August 2009)

EME and JRL (Parent company) are in trading halt today! I wonder if it is a takeover announcement? Let's hope so

Denison to draw the first blood in the takeover saga and PDN with a counter offer valuing EME at $2/ share ****wishful thinking****


----------



## p1ct1sh (28 August 2009)

I have positions in both EME and JRL (as well as Denison), so I hope the previous speculative post on a Paladin/Denison takeover battle happens - though I doubt it.    What if its a corporate recapitalization with a Korean or Chinese partner taking a major stake?  This largely happened earlier this year with Denison itself and KEPCO (Korea Electric Power).  Denison is, as a result, in a stronger financial position than it was.  So my speculation is we may see a recapitalization with a Korean/Chinese partner.  If not, a takeover would be my second hunch.  I would be happy with either, providing producers were the parties involved.


----------



## BuffetJr (30 August 2009)

P1c

I reckon its either a EME TKO or JRL have managed to find a buyer for their stake.  The latter was pretty much flagged in JRL's chairman's address in Nov 2008 so whether its now or not, it will be at some stage.

BJr


----------



## Seek$ucce$$ (1 September 2009)

no exciting news so far...only a substantial shareholdings from a super fund/ trust...
I guess more news are coming since the suspension is going for one week and substantial shareholdings doesn't require suspension.


----------



## BuffetJr (3 September 2009)

Seek$ucce$$ said:


> no exciting news so far...only a substantial shareholdings from a super fund/ trust...
> I guess more news are coming since the suspension is going for one week and substantial shareholdings doesn't require suspension.




Seek

I think that particular substantial shareholder notice might suggest a little more than might be apparent.

The notice is a JRL director , Mark Scott, moving his EME shares from a private company to his 'pension' fund. Just a few months ago, he did the exact opposite.

One reason to move assets to your super fund is to take advantage of lower tax rate on capital gains.

Personally I think this pretty much spells out that either EME are getting taken over, or both JRL and the director have elected to sell their shares.

Just a guess, and that was my opinion when the halt was announced, but the substantial shareholder notice further reinforces my opinion. 

Either way, we'll know shortly.

BuffetJr


----------



## p1ct1sh (8 September 2009)

Well, still waiting with baited breath!!!  Hopefully, we will get a release imminently, now 7+ days since the suspension.  

I did look at the Energy Metals website.  I may be mistaken, but I think the descriptions of the Northern Territory and Western Australia projects have been updated since the suspension kicked in.  Maybe I am reading too much into this, but why do a website update if its a takeover?  I am leaning towards my initial speculation that it will be a substantial private placement/recapitalization with an Asian partner.  I would be happy with this outcome.  IMHO EME has very interesting projects.


----------



## Seek$ucce$$ (8 September 2009)

CONFIRMED!! A takeover $1.02 bid from a Chinese company for 70% of the company.
I really think PDN will not sit still. They have HUGE stake in Birqlyi to just keep quiet, let's the auction bidding begin!!

I own shares in EME


----------



## p1ct1sh (8 September 2009)

I must admit I find this an intriguing offer.  I also don't expect Paladin to sit on the sidelines.  And remember that Denison has a stake in EME, too!


----------



## Seek$ucce$$ (9 September 2009)

PDN trading halt! raising money to takeover EME?? 

I am now really excited with the possibility od Denison enter the foray


----------



## p1ct1sh (9 September 2009)

I have held EME and JRL for pushing 3 years so its nice to get this excitement!!!!  

I will believe Paladin is bidding for EME when I see it.  I will view PDN's trading halt as a coincidence until I see otherwise.  But in my gut its hard to believe it is.


----------



## Seek$ucce$$ (16 September 2009)

Dear all,

This is the latest audio from Lindsay Dudfield

http://www.brr.com.au/event/60617

good luck to all


----------



## frugal.rock (8 December 2020)

Dusting off the thread.
Over 11 years eh?
A 10 year chart is probably suitable then, a 6 month chart as well.


----------



## barney (8 December 2020)

Thanks for the heads up Rock.

Didn't these boys ride the current U wave today  

Quick glance .... they actually have a lot of cash ($16 million)  ... White Flag.

Largest Share holder  China Uranium Development Company Limited who hold over 65% of the Co. .... Red Flag!

China Uranium Development Company Limited is a wholly owned subsidiary of CGN, a leading company in clean energy and nuclear power technologies in China and world-wide .... Sounds good, but ..... Red Flag for me!

The Red Flags out weigh the White Flag for me. 

That kind of percentage Chinese "interest"  opens up manipulation possibilities in my suspicious mind.

Take today's 70% rise and be happy would be 'my advice to me' if I had been involved.


----------



## Austwide (9 December 2020)

I think liquidity is too low to hold, maybe day trade while volume is good.


----------



## barney (9 December 2020)

Austwide said:


> I think liquidity is too low to hold, maybe day trade while volume is good.




The current spike, their recent Chart and the overweight Chinese control is just too much risk in my book.  As you say Aus, the market depth is enough to frighten anyone.

Usually when I rag something, it goes up for a week, but I wont be surprised to see this back at 10 pretty soon.


----------



## frugal.rock (24 August 2022)

Just a chart.
I'm here, why not.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (24 August 2022)

lots of gaps recently ... untraded.


----------



## frugal.rock (25 August 2022)

Not a lot of sellers.
Quite an interesting scenario ATM.
Looks like the price is going to squeeze higher on supply demand dynamics alone.
Not held.


----------

